# Hierodula Mem enclosure



## kwright (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm trying to convince my husband to let me get a tall tank, but I'm just not sure if this is a suitable size for a Giant Asian Mantis. Would this be appropriate for an adult? I currently have two L5s and one L6.

https://www.amazon.com/Zilla-Tropical-Reptile-Vertical-Lighting/dp/B01N5VWZEB/ref=sr_1_4_acs_osp_osp20-cbd66446-bd_3?s=pet-supplies&amp;amp;ie=UTF8&amp;amp;qid=1541620051&amp;amp;sr=1-4-acs&amp;amp;keywords=reptile+tank&amp;amp;tag=bestcont06-20&amp;amp;ascsubtag=cbd66446-bd35-467d-b345-3045c22afffe&amp;amp;linkCode=oas&amp;amp;cv_ct_id=amzn1.osp.cbd66446-bd35-467d-b345-3045c22afffe&amp;amp;cv_ct_pg=search&amp;amp;cv_ct_wn=osp-search&amp;amp;pf_rd_i=reptile+tank&amp;amp;pd_rd_r=c237eddd-8b48-4d2d-858e-8aadfc33cb89&amp;amp;pf_rd_p=53b688eb-671a-4acd-886f-dc89fa36d3d2&amp;amp;pd_rd_wg=VngZ9&amp;amp;pf_rd_s=desktop-sx-inline&amp;amp;pf_rd_r=0CE6RWY168GDT1XT44R9&amp;amp;pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;amp;pd_rd_w=dTZCH&amp;amp;pf_rd_t=301&amp;amp;creativeASIN=B01N5VWZEB&amp;amp;pf_rd_t=301&amp;amp;pd_rd_i=B01N5VWZEB&amp;amp;pd_rd_wg=VngZ9&amp;amp;pf_rd_s=desktop-sx-inline&amp;amp;pf_rd_i=reptile+tank&amp;amp;pf_rd_r=0CE6RWY168GDT1XT44R9&amp;amp;pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;amp;pf_rd_p=53b688eb-671a-4acd-886f-dc89fa36d3d2&amp;amp;pd_rd_r=c237eddd-8b48-4d2d-858e-8aadfc33cb89&amp;amp;pd_rd_w=dTZCH


----------



## kwright (Nov 7, 2018)

Sorry for the long link. I'm not sure why it was copied like that.


----------



## ohaple (Nov 7, 2018)

Depends how much you fill with substrate. Generally it is recommended that the enclosure is minimum 3x the mantis' length in height and minimum 2x in depth and width. If you end up with a 4" adult, you would need at least 12x8x8. I think this will be a good size for your mantis, and with the deep base, you would be able to tinker with bioactive if you wanted.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 7, 2018)

I bought this for my Hierodula membranacea:







Was perfect for her with enough space to molt to adult. But in her adult life she was more out of her home then in


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 7, 2018)

@Little Mantis that looks like a great enclosure.

I can grab those on Amazon Canada for $68 CAD. Quite an investment if i'd like to keep several mantids though.


----------



## kwright (Nov 18, 2018)

I nagged my husband so we may get one this Friday or for Christmas!!!


----------

